# Vendetta's 4th of July pictures.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had the hardest time trying to figure out what kind of background I wanted for her pictures. Then my sister remembered this old bike for sale at the local hardware store. I think they turned out pretty cool. The little pip squeek didn't want to sit still but I got some good shots anyways.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Shes such a pretty girl


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awwww you can tell she's too excited to be still, but great shots nonetheless. I love her big ol' smile in that second one. Thanks sharon.. Gotta love lil ol' V


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love your patriotic pics! That bike was the perfect background!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks you guys!! I already have August pictures planned well actually I know what I'm doing for every month except Dec. Not sure I want a tree picture or maybe a snow scene instead.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Thanks you guys!! I already have August pictures planned well actually I know what I'm doing for every month except Dec. Not sure I want a tree picture or maybe a snow scene instead.


I already took my christmas card picture hehehehehehe... My family is going to have a fit when I send them out. Thrall is crouching in the snow pooping, and I am gonna photoshop a santa hat on him. It will say "What's in your stocking?" on the front, and inside it will say "Have you been naughty or nice?"
I'm giggling with delight already.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I already took my christmas card picture hehehehehehe... My family is going to have a fit when I send them out. Thrall is crouching in the snow pooping, and I am gonna photoshop a santa hat on him. It will say "What's in your stocking?" on the front, and inside it will say "Have you been naughty or nice?"
> I'm giggling with delight already.


oh my goooooooosh that's the best!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahhahha!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics. She's looking goos as always.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Buz!!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

beatuiful girl!  great pix! thanks for sharing


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

She's beautiful Mikado!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

What an awesome little photo shoot! Miss V looking gorgeous as always!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So pretty


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww I missed this thread... Shes looking so cute! That bike is a cool background.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Aww thanks you guys! Miss V says thank you too.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh hes turning out to be such a cutie pie!:woof:


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

Shes soo pretty.And a happy girl.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

vendetta's looking great


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Beautiful and creative.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone for looking at my girl. She is the love of my life.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

The pictures look beautiful....Great idea with the bike!


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

Great pics! She a pretty girl!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn, Sharon! V is looking fantastic!


----------

